# Normal-Capacity Glock Mags



## KenpoTex (Sep 9, 2004)

Here's a link to a site taking pre-orders for normal-cap glock mags in anticipation of the AWB sunset...just in case any of you Glock owners are looking for some real magazines.


----------

